
California exploring charging for road use in lieu of gas taxes - elsewhen
https://www.californiaroadchargepilot.com/about/
======
dv_dt
I'm cautious simply because all previous attempts at this have involved the
addition of a logging GPS device to all vehicles, when really the vehicle
mileage should be used as a good-enough measure (with no privacy
implications).

In particular the privacy language on that page seems to imply it's still the
logging approach, only with some token privacy measures.

------
elsewhen
although they mention increasing efficiency as an explanation for lowering
gas-tax revenues, i suspect the rise of electric cars is at least partially
behind this initiative.

